# Собираем дистр на брелке

## mador

Всем доброго времени суток.

Настройка дженты у меня почти закончена, остались разные мелкие прибамбасы, и собственно куча свободного времени появилась в связи с перерывом в учебе.

В связи с чем возникла мысль на основе дженты, или скажем - в среде дженты собрать маленький и удобный дистрибутив для установки на USB-брелок с флеш-памятью.

Конечно я не первый и не последний с такой мыслью ношусь, но.. мне бы хотелось самому сделать такое. Чтобы знать  какими возможностями располагаю. Ну к примеру - удастся ли обеспечить нормальныей рабочий стол и прикладные программы. 

Если честно - я просто не знаю что можно сделать и каким образом - ищу конечно параллельно инфу, но наверное поговорить об этом тут вернее. Например сколько занимает скомпилированный kdebase? Ну и все такое. И самое главное - как и на чем написать скрипты для обновления брелка с линуксом. Чтобы не тащить портаж и пакеты на брелок, а иметь возможность собрать линукс на любом подходящем брелке в короткие сроки и с определенными опциями, а потом, при необходимости - подключить к персоналке и обновить. Причем я имею в виду что именно мой хост и будет тем самым местом, где будет находится программа или скрипты для обновления и установки.

И самое главное, на мой взгляд, это обеспечить минимальный размер при максимальных возможностях. То есть усредненный рабочий стол на основе КДЕ, браузер, клиент почтовый, слушалку для музыки и т.п. Ну и сетевые инструменты. И неплохо бы генкернел использовать? Чтобы иметь универсальность, либо иметь возможность заточить под конкретный комп - это было бы полезно в организациях с однотипными компьетрами. 

На что сразу стоит обратить внимание? Чего поостеречься, как лучше организовать весь процес? Посоветуйте, если кто чего думает по этому поводу. Может быть это даст начало новому дистрибутиву - Джента Флеш к примеру.

----------

## Azik

Ну, следует определиться с объемом флешки. На данный момент распространены 128 и 256 Мб. Далее тебе придется отказаться от использования KDE. Это определит в дальнейшем набор софта. Соболезную, я сам поклонник этой оболочки, но увы, слишком тяжеловесно. Поизучай технологии LiveCD, многое уже придумано до тебя и для тебя. Для эффективного использования объема придется использовать сжимаемую ФС (squashfs etc).

Но вот что ставит меня в тупик, так это организация загрузки с подобного устройства. Каким макаром это будет запускаться? Мне на ум приходит только использование загрузочной дискеты.

Вообщем вопросов уйма, нашел ты себе заморочку, и надолго  :Smile: . Но любопытно будет посмотреть.

----------

## viy

Многие современные мамки поддерживают загрузку с USB, мне на работе пришлось отключить Boot-from-USB, т.к. если не вытащить флэшку, загрузить тачку не выходит.

А решающим фактором будет действительно объем флэшки.

----------

## KUV

Что касается обновления - можно хранить только само дерево портежей, а при обновлении биндом монтировать с компа каталог distfiles. Можно впринципе и само дерево скидывать на комп в архив, но это уже гемор.

----------

## viy

На кой там дерево? Это должен быть "дистр-малыш", только самое необходимое с максимальной кастрацией.

У меня дерево на данный момент занимает 475Mb, моя флэшка --- 256Mb. Это выходит, что надо 1Gb флэшку?

----------

## mador

Вот, точно.. надо будет посмотреть инфо и статьи о LiveCD, об этом я не подумал. Вообще неплохо бы иметь две версии - на 128 и на 256 мб, если что-то останется - то для личных файлов сойдет.

Относительно загрузки - у меня биос старенький относительно, года 2001-го, мамка новее, вчера перезагружал комп и просто нажал на выбор диска при загрузке - флешка высветилась сама, без установок всяких. Одна проблема, с которой я уже столкнулся - форматирование и создание разделов. fdisk вроде работает, но как-то непонятно, и на моей флешке (скоро куплю вторую, для тестов) оказались интересные разделы вроде /uba1p1, /uba1p2... и т.д., в общей сложности 4 штуки. С этим тоже подумать придется крепко что и как. Далее, при монтировании усб-брелка столкнулся с интересным явлением: во всей справочной информации указывается sda в качестве девайса, и в ядре рекомендуется установить поддержку scsi-дисков. Зачем - непонятно, девайс в конечном итоге оказался uba. Задумка становится все интереснее!) Хотя и сложностей гораздо больше чем я думал.

----------

## Azik

А зачем много разделов? Один раздел - меньше проблем для пользователя, желающего поставить такую систему.

Придется подправить систему портежей - необходимо сделать так, чтобы дерево и исходники находились на компьютере-носителе (дыко звиняюсь за такую геймерскую терминологию  :Smile: ), а бинарники - на флешке. Нужна некая надстройка. Причем носитель должен помнить, что он там ставил на флешку, т.е. вести историю. Вследствие чего несколько теряется мобильность касательно обновлений. Хотя урезанную базу можно хранить на самой флешке.

Скорость для USB 1.1 - 1,5 Mb/s, в два раза ниже CD. Это перечеркнет всю оптимизацию и скорость, которые предоставляет Gentoo. Да, можно подгрузить все в оперативку. Однако же ОЗУ будет требоваться как минимум 256 Мб.

----------

## YD

У Portage есть envvar $ROOT, очень удобно делать chroot'ы, а самое главное их обновлять. В своё время тоже думал над такой идей, но времени не было заниматься этим. На Флеше не нужны devel-пакеты (gcc,header'ы и т.п.). там даже portage не нужен. Вообще надо делать как "большой, продвинутый" аля initrd на флешке.

----------

## WI

Цель слабо определена. Если машинка находится в локалке - все что нужно сеть+ссх+нфс (ну или самба). Плюс возможно набор скриптов. Задача выглядит определенней  - выдать на ваш десктоп удаленную консоль, и обеспечить возможность разметки HDD и закачки нужной информации в соответсвующие разделы. Причем задачу втыкания брелка можно поручить юзверю. Зачем там плеер, кде, X и т.д. Ну если очень хочется поработать в кде со стороны брелка, никто ведь не запрещает подмонтирвать под корень сетевой раздел? Соответсвенно сие обновлять не надо, главное чтобы работало.

Разделов много надо нет  :Smile: . Рекомендуют стандартно 3, а надо обойтись и 1 (бут - в корне, свап - в топке)

Если машинка не в локалке -  15 шапок из овцы не выкроишь никак. Имхо тары образов системы на СД (DVD) - проще и понятнее (да и быстрей).

Ядро (+модули) должно быть ну оочень большим. И про оптимизацию под процессор  забудь.

----------

## EdiG

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

можно почитать хотя на английском

----------

## dr_johnson

est' uzhe gotovoe reshenie na baze gentoo:

http://flashlinux.org.uk/

ya proinstalil sebe - rabotaet  :Smile: 

----------

## mobILL

Надо будет попробовать собрать Gentoo на SD или CompactFlash карте - может получиться.........

----------

## ManJak

 *WI wrote:*   

> ... свап - в топке ... 

 

Для универсальности лучше отрезать слегка от флеши, чтоб на "плохо-помнящих" машинах ставить  :Very Happy: 

32М, 64М, а лучше 128М

----------

